# Insurance Renewal



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Its time to grab your ankles, just had my renewal through from Admiral its gone up from £440 to £932 thats over a hundred percent increase.

No changes to circumstance, there excuse when asked about the price hike we have put our premiums up.:bawling:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

GBH said:


> Its time to grab your ankles, just had my renewal through from Admiral its gone up from £440 to £932 thats over a hundred percent increase.
> 
> No changes to circumstance, there excuse when asked about the price hike we have put our premiums up.:bawling:


Is that for the WR1 mate?


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

No that was for the GTR...


----------



## JonLittlechild (Nov 15, 2009)

Admiral seem to be offering very competitive deals at the moment - my Direct Line renewal was £1100, Admiral have done it for £670.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

It was very competitive for the first year then they slapped it right up.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

GBH said:


> It was very competitive for the first year then they slapped it right up.


The three write off's I've seen....all Insured with Admiral! They do insure a lot of R35's so must be getting spanked at the moment. It's going to be a roller-coaster ride at renewal. Probably an average premium of say £1100 and one claim = £50K plus the other driver! 

I wouldn't take the risk....and I do Insurance for a living!


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

GBH said:


> Its time to grab your ankles, just had my renewal through from Admiral its gone up from £440 to £932 thats over a hundred percent increase.
> 
> No changes to circumstance, there excuse when asked about the price hike we have put our premiums up.:bawling:


Did they send u a renewal lett sub-headed, u need do nothing?
They did this to me with a huge increased policy.
I just cancelled and started comparing quotes again. Had no prob getting an competitive deal. Guess who with? I'm sure your ahead of me, yeah Admiral.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

I was going to give that a go... now i definitely will, Thanks


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have done a new quote every renewal for years - it hasn't failed to save me money every time even when staying with the existing insurer.

D


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i dont know why you lot use high street insurers ( advertised insurers on tv etc.....etc ) as they nearly all the time have much higher premiums than they should , even the compare sites are crap because they use those advertised ones and thats part of the trap so many people get into just because they dont do a proper detailed search on the internet .

take some time to search the net , you'l save a lot of money in many cases


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Any suggestions?!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> i dont know why you lot use high street insurers ( advertised insurers on tv etc.....etc ) as they nearly all the time have much higher premiums than they should , even the compare sites are crap because they use those advertised ones and thats part of the trap so many people get into just because they dont do a proper detailed search on the internet .
> 
> take some time to search the net , you'l save a lot of money in many cases


not sure that is the case with the 35; rates from Admiral are good

don't forget they are UK supplied cars, little modification, therefore different insurance game from typical Skylines

I renewed mid November and my quote was were I thought it would be


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

try multi car it works out alot cheaper.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Good advice, ive just been quoted £602 fully comp. by Admiral on a multi-car policy


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I was paying £650 fully comp with no tracker through Elephant, its now gone up to over £800, still not bad considering the value:thumbsup:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

pippyrips said:


> Good advice, ive just been quoted £602 fully comp. by Admiral on a multi-car policy


Loving it!:thumbsup:


----------



## CLWGTR (Apr 13, 2008)

Just signed with Churchill at GBP 560 with 5yr NCD and tracker on multi-car deal with values not exceeding 75k. Previously with A-Plan/Markerstudy at > GBP 1000 when R35 JDM's not listed with UK equivalent. Churchill give all the options and flexibility I had with Markerstudy specialists for half the price. Check them out.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Quoted just under £500 fully comp Admiral Multi-car


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

> NiallGTR said:
> 
> 
> > Quoted just under £500 fully comp Admiral Multi-car


Top quote Niall, what NCD years have u?


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Come on Geoff said:


> Top quote Niall, what NCD years have u?


12 years and no points (somehow). 38 years old, nice postcode (I guess) and 6000 miles per annum. Car garaged. 2 other cars on the policy.


----------

